# My New Addition :)



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I would like to introduce you all to Parker 







She's a mummys girl at the moment and oh how I hope she says this way :001_wub:





She is bigger than the Stompy Twins - but smaller than Rascal at the moment (I think because she's not with them yet)
I will bond her in at the end of the month - she has the guineas hutch for now, and they are in the indoor cage.

She apparently is conti x flemish - but the colours say to me that she must have something else in there somewhere lol.

I love how friendly she is, she comes to the door when I open her hutch already and is fine with being touched (loves head rubs) and is fine with being held as well :001_wub:


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

She's very pretty.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Congrats on your new addition 
Will you bond her before shes neutered?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes I will Kate - she won't be spayed unless she starts to show behavioral problems (with them or me). It's just my view of the risks vs the benefits.
Jana was spayed (not that it made an ounce of difference to her personality!) my other 3 aren't, and I don't feel they need to be.

So she will go into the group in 2 weeks at 10 weeks old 
And then there is likely to be an 8th - another girl at the same time


----------



## fesixunderground (Apr 14, 2013)

gosh he's so sweet! such big ears...how cuuute


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

She is super cute-may come to visit when feels better.
I love when they friendly!
She looks like mix between Barbie and Baby Roo


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Funky said:


> She is super cute-may come to visit when feels better.
> I love when they friendly!
> She looks like mix between Barbie and Baby Roo


You are welcome to come and see her anytime 

A much bigger mix between Barbie and Roo lol

She has scratched my neck/chest when I was holding her, she didn't mean to but her claws are like razors!


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> Yes I will Kate - she won't be spayed unless she starts to show behavioral problems (with them or me). It's just my view of the risks vs the benefits.
> Jana was spayed (not that it made an ounce of difference to her personality!) my other 3 aren't, and I don't feel they need to be.
> 
> So she will go into the group in 2 weeks at 10 weeks old
> And then there is likely to be an 8th - another girl at the same time


Oh wow I didnt know that, I was led to believe they all needed to be neutered or they wouldnt get along. Well you learn something new everyday 

(hypothetically- would I be able to bond another boy into my group without neutering?  )

I cant wait to see pics as you bond, your group is going to be stunning, not that it isnt already of course


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Can defo see Flemish in her,there is another giant breed isn't there with spots are they papillons or something along them lines? I just remember seeing some at a farm once but cant remember the breed,but they were the size of Flemish and spotty.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

kate_7590 said:


> Oh wow I didnt know that, I was led to believe they all needed to be neutered or they wouldnt get along. Well you learn something new everyday
> 
> (hypothetically- would I be able to bond another boy into my group without neutering?  )
> 
> I cant wait to see pics as you bond, your group is going to be stunning, not that it isnt already of course


Ah, well boys are different, I would always have any boy neutered. They can be absolute pests for humping, so boys and girls alike both get fed up with them. They can get very territorial over the girls too.
There is obviously the health benefits for spayed girls, so although I don't spay, I would say its up to others to decide for their own buns.



we love bsh's said:


> Can defo see Flemish in her,there is another giant breed isn't there with spots are they papillons or something along them lines? I just remember seeing some at a farm once but cant remember the breed,but they were the size of Flemish and spotty.


Yeh, the mum was white with markings, so she is either something totally different to a conti/flemish or she is a cross.
I think Parker is going to be a big girl regardless.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

this was my Flemish


----------



## RainbowMai (Jun 7, 2013)

Awh she's adorable. Congrats on your new addition x


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

What a lovely cute and very friendly little girl she is, absolutely gorgeous.

The only thing I will say (bearing in mind I know zilch to nothing about rabbits) the only reason I have had my two neutered is because I don't what them to have a litter.

Barney is four years old and never been an ounce (whoops now grams) of trouble in any respects, he is such a sweet and gentle lad. Betty is still very young so she may have developed hormonal strops, but if she had been my first rabbit instead of Barney, I wouldn't have automatically had her spayed tbh.

However knowing what I know now that bonded females can become hormonal if they are not spayed and bonds can and do breakdown I would err on the side of caution tbh but that's because I am an inexperienced rabbit owner.

I will be interested to know how things go as she matures.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Awwwh - she's gorgeous!!!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

sskmick said:


> What a lovely cute and very friendly little girl she is, absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> However knowing what I know now that bonded females can become hormonal if they are not spayed and bonds can and do breakdown I would err on the side of caution tbh but that's because I am an inexperienced rabbit owner.
> 
> I will be interested to know how things go as she matures.


She is indeed 

If she matures and turns into a cow bag - like Jana lol - she will be spayed but if she stays as she is, like Kimba, then the risk of the op will then outway the benefit in my opinion 
I will know at about 6-8 months I guess! :001_huh:



we love bsh's said:


> this was my Flemish
> 
> View attachment 115847


He's lovely


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

We had ours all neutered, not because of temperament, but to avoid the very real probability of them developing uterine cancer.

This is an interesting read,

RWAF: Uterine Cancer in the doe

but everyone has to make their own decision.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Summersky said:


> We had ours all neutered, not because of temperament, but to avoid the very real probability of them developing uterine cancer.
> 
> This is an interesting read,
> 
> ...


That's why we have all ours done plus I thought it was unfair for them as they never would be able to have babies (as we wouldn't want). We have made mistake with our dog and when we decided that we want her either to have puppies or being spayed-she has been diagnosed with cancer.
Like you said it is each owner decision.
One of mine I do think is neutered-I talked to rspca and there is no proof-they have opened her friend and she has been done so they assumed Faith has been done too. I don't think there is a way to check it with previous owner-I rather not put her under anaesthetic if not necessary. If there won't be way to find out she would have to be checked-would X-ray show?


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Those are some very impressive ears! They look huge!

Shes beautiful, theres nothing better than a bunny that loves cuddles. Sounds like shes made herself at home already. Lucky girl!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I know the risks of uterine cancer Summersky, and I know its apparently a big one.

I don't really want to turn Parker's welcome into a thread about spaying, I will start a thread for a friendly discussion.



LouLatch said:


> Those are some very impressive ears! They look huge!
> 
> Shes beautiful, theres nothing better than a bunny that loves cuddles. Sounds like shes made herself at home already. Lucky girl!


Thankyou, the ears are as big as they look! 

She has made herself at home - and she is a really BIG hay eater which is great  Eating much more hay than pellets at the moment.

*Heidi*


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> I know the risks of uterine cancer Summersky, and I know its apparently a big one.
> 
> I don't really want to turn Parker's welcome into a thread about spaying, I will start a thread for a friendly discussion.
> 
> ...


No criticism of you at all, Heidi. Not my style. Just wandered off topic.

Like I say, everyone has to make their own decision. And we have postponed both spays and vaccinations for poorly bunnies.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Summersky said:


> No criticism of you at all, Heidi. Not my style. Just wandered off topic.
> 
> Like I say, everyone has to make their own decision. And we have postponed both spays and vaccinations for poorly bunnies.


Oh I know Summer, not your style 

I do think its about time there was a discussion about the reasons for and against though. I think with who is on here now, we should be able to keep it friendly and yet informative


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

She's very cute  I bet you are already in love?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Lopside said:


> She's very cute  I bet you are already in love?


Oh yes! She is absolutely adorable 

I've learnt that hay is her favourite thing to eat  who's a clever bunny girl! She is eating some of her pellets but every time I go in she's munching hay or sleeping lol. She turned her nose up at a little bit of carrot, but has tucked in to graze on grass lol. 
She's going to be a basics bunny I think 

She isn't phased by anything! I had to hammer a nail in earlier, she didn't even stop munching. I put her in the rabbit patio area - she just explored and went to see Mclaren at the door. I can pick her up and she likes nose rubs 

Even my grandad (who doesnt really "do" animals other than Labradors) is quite taken with her when she gave him a kiss (she sniffed his nose!) when I was holding her 

*Heidi*


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

I like when they are like that!
I wish my Baby would be like that-he likes nose rub-well at least he doesn't run off but he doesn't like I be picked up.
It is not likely that girl is that friendly (or maybe is just mine girls) -except Sky she comes for cuddles and nose touching I wish they would behave better with their toilet so they could come everywhere downstairs.
Parker is cute -I like her even more as she just looks like mine


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

You'll have to come and see her Funky 

Oh and if you can send me pictures of sky and faith I will add them on to your signature


----------

